# What's your favorite Lavender?



## Lotus (May 15, 2013)

Needless to say, there are so many to choose from. Which is your favorite and what is pleasing about it to you?

Hungarian:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Original-C23.aspx?s=Name ASC&ps=12&p=1 

40/42:   
http://www.brambleberry.com/Lavender-4042-Essential-Oil-P3664.aspx

Bulgarian:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Lavender-Bulgarian-Essential-Oil-P4026.aspx

Organic:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Organic-Lavender-Essential-Oil-P5451.aspx


----------



## Nevada (May 15, 2013)

Just ordered this Lavender FO from Bramble Berry


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2013)

The one I prefer is Augustifolia/Latifolia, it doesn't have the camphor smell which I hate in lavender.


----------



## Trinity (May 15, 2013)

Good question  Have been wanting to buy some but was wondering about getting the most for your money since it is quite expensive


----------



## Lotus (May 15, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> The one I prefer is Augustifolia/Latifolia, it doesn't have the camphor smell which I hate in lavender.



Yes, this is why I ask!! I don't like that, either!! Can you tell me where you found this?


----------



## lsg (May 15, 2013)

My favorite is "fine French lavender from Camden Grey.


----------



## Forsenuf (May 24, 2013)

I like Lavandula intermedia (technically lavandin, not lavender) because it holds much better for me in soap, at lower amounts. And they all cost so much, I can't afford to be too picky about the scent- it's still plenty "lavendery" enough for me!


----------



## aprilhwth (May 31, 2013)

I stick with 40/42 for now. It's all I can afford.

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/lavender-oil/


----------



## cbmaddixrn (Jun 9, 2013)

aprilhwth said:


> I stick with 40/42 for now. It's all I can afford.
> 
> http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/lavender-oil/



Have you tried the EOs from essentialdepot.com. I received them last week and they have many EO at approx 4 oz at 8-14 bucks!  I couldn't believe their pricing!
They also have a. Good bit o FO to choose from.


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 9, 2013)

I used to use Lavandin Grosso and really liked it.  Now I just use a FO.  True Lavender from The Candle Source.


----------



## paillo (Jun 9, 2013)

cbmaddixrn said:


> Have you tried the EOs from essentialdepot.com. I received them last week and they have many EO at approx 4 oz at 8-14 bucks!  I couldn't believe their pricing!
> They also have a. Good bit o FO to choose from.



Depending on what they have on sale, I think their EOs are fantastic and a real bargain. I've gotten large quantities of EOs I never would have tried at other sources' prices, and wound up loving them. Love Essential Depot!

My favorite lavender, though, is Eesy Pleezy (I think) on Ebay. Fast free shipping and superlative quality.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 9, 2013)

I really love the essential oils but when prices climbed too high I went to FO. I happen to like Natures Garden "Lavender Luxury". For me it smells like real lavender and it sticks very well. Another reason is I live not too far from the company so I save on shipping.


----------

